# Colorado e-bikers, help needed



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Colorado Springs has initiated a survey in their consideration of legalizing e-bikes on singletrack trails. If you live in the area, or think you may travel to the area to ride these trails in the event we gain access, please fill out this survey.

https://coloradosprings.gov/project...dSXVJFBukHcMMWXgQYVo2jhkRSVkVn1sUxlmzxT_7rox4

.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Done! I don't go to the Springs anymore but more e-bike (Class 1 only) access would be nice for others.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Done, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Done. And why not?


----------

